# Velodrome in New Jersey



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

FYI - Just stumbled on this
FixedGearFever Forums-viewtopic-New (old?) velodrome opening in central NJ

It's awfully big for a velodrome at 400m, but still looks like it would be fun if they can get a big turnout for racing.


----------

